# Caesar Chorus



## K Pedals

This is a really good build...
The speed doesn’t get too fast but it’s an awesome build...


----------



## BuddytheReow

Nice, clean build. Looks great!


----------



## cooder

Awesome! Great build, gotta be on my list too me thinks...


----------



## K Pedals

cooder said:


> Awesome! Great build, gotta be on my list too me thinks...


Yeah it’s a good one to build 
It’s my first time building a chorus...


----------



## Barry

Looks great!


----------



## Dan0h

Nice. Can’t wait to start mine.


----------



## K Pedals

Dan0h said:


> Nice. Can’t wait to start mine.


I socketed the leds to switch out for the 2.2uf but the leds don’t sound bad...


----------



## jojofogarty

Sweet build. What does that internal trim pot do?


----------



## WheatAndBarley

Which LED is the indicator and which is the rate LED?


----------



## K Pedals

The left is the the speed led and the right is the bypass led


----------



## K Pedals

jojofogarty said:


> Sweet build. What does that internal trim pot do?


It’s to bias 
Not exactly sure what it does exactly... 
I just set it by ear...


----------



## chongmagic

K Pedals said:


> It’s to bias
> Not exactly sure what it does exactly...
> I just set it by ear...


Same just set it by ear, I believe it controls the clock so you get the chorus effect. You can tell when its dialed in correctly.


----------



## manfesto

Here's MadBean's instructions for how to bias the Pork Barrel (CE-2), applicable for the Caesar as well:

"Biasing the Pork Barrel is very straight forward. Set your Rate knob to its midpoint and the Depth knob to maximum. Ad- just the T1 trimmer until you get the maximum chorus effect with minimal distortion. That’s it!"



			https://www.madbeanpedals.com/projects/_folders/FilterMod/pdf/PorkBarrel2019.pdf


----------



## Kroars

K Pedals said:


> This is a really good build...
> The speed doesn’t get too fast but it’s an awesome build...


Another gorgeous build! Referencing the speed, I wonder if there is a component or two we could swap to get more speed out of it without sacrificing the slower speeds?  I’m still learning the ins and outs of how everything jives but I sure love building.

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## K Pedals

Post in thread 'Walrus Julia Chorus Vibe'
https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/walrus-julia-chorus-vibe.1429/post-39814

changing r6 from 1M to 470k and changing the rate potentiometer from B100k to B1M.


----------



## rmfx

Kroars said:


> Another gorgeous build! Referencing the speed, I wonder if there is a component or two we could swap to get more speed out of it without sacrificing the slower speeds?  I’m still learning the ins and outs of how everything jives but I sure love building.
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions.


R33 on MadBean's Pork Barrel (CE-2 clone, similiar to Julia) adjusts LFO speed. Not positive what it is on Caesar (R6?), but find the resistor coming from the wiper/middle-lug of the Rate knob. Lower resistance for faster speed, I'd recommend trying a ~270k in it's place for a better pace for a vibrato.


----------



## rmfx

K beat me by a minute. Nice! 

A favorite mod of mine is swapping that resistor with a 1Meg pot. I hook up a footswitch to short the wiper to the 1st lug so I can get a secondary rate control for vibrato speeds.


----------



## Kroars

K Pedals said:


> Post in thread 'Walrus Julia Chorus Vibe'
> https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/walrus-julia-chorus-vibe.1429/post-39814
> 
> changing r6 from 1M to 470k and changing the rate potentiometer from B100k to B1M.


Thank you kindly.  I looked through a bunch of the posts but somehow missed that one.  Argh.  Thank you K!


----------



## IPv6Freely

K Pedals said:


> This is a really good build...
> The speed doesn’t get too fast but it’s an awesome build...


What are the big red caps you've got at the bottom? "J63"?

Also, why are your electrolytic caps red? I've only seen black ones before.


----------



## K Pedals

IPv6Freely said:


> What are the big red caps you've got at the bottom? "J63"?
> 
> Also, why are your electrolytic caps red? I've only seen black ones before.



Those are Wima caps 
And the electrolytics are würth capacitors 

got both of them from mouser


----------



## varlogtim

K Pedals said:


> This is a really good build...
> The speed doesn’t get too fast but it’s an awesome build...


Those knobs look really clean. Where did you get them from?


----------



## K Pedals

varlogtim said:


> Those knobs look really clean. Where did you get them from?


Stomp box parts 

they’re factory 2nd’s...

they have a little bit of wobble to them but not bad


----------



## IPv6Freely

K Pedals said:


> Those are Wima caps
> And the electrolytics are würth capacitors
> 
> got both of them from mouser


Thank you! It seems based on the silkscreen that you're supposed to use these? Or are any MKT fine? 

Is this the correct item? https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/505-MKS21.0-63-5


----------



## K Pedals

IPv6Freely said:


> Thank you! It seems based on the silkscreen that you're supposed to use these? Or are any MKT fine?
> 
> Is this the correct item? https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/505-MKS21.0-63-5


Yep that’s what I used...
Anything that’ll fit should work ...
I have a few different kinds of 1u’s I use...
Those are the smallest I’ve found so far other than the mlcc...


----------



## Gt6371

I can barely tell mine is on!


----------



## Robert

Gt6371 said:


> I can barely tell mine is on!



Sounds like you might need to dial in the trimpot.


----------



## Gt6371

Yeah I did!  It’s seems the rate and depth aren’t doing anything. I’m still working on it.


----------



## Gt6371

I watched a demo of this pedal to get an idea of how it should sound. Yeah mine does none of those sounds.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## szukalski

Gt6371 said:


> I watched a demo of this pedal to get an idea of how it should sound. Yeah mine does none of those sounds.  Back to the drawing board.


Are your ICs from a reputable source?


----------



## Robert

How did you set the trimpot?    

You adjust for maximum chorus effect without distortion.   If you don't hear a chorus effect you can't really determine that the trimpot is adjusted properly.

Turn Depth to Maximum.

Start with the trimpot at full CCW, then _slowly_ turn it up until you hear chorusing.   There may be a very narrow portion of rotation where you hear the effect.   Once you find the range where you hear chorusing gradually tweak until you get the maximum effect without distortion.

It can be very touchy and is easy to under/over shoot the sweet spot.


----------



## Gt6371

I barely hear any chorusing at all.  Even with all knobs maxed.  I’m putting a copy of my voltages on here.  On the ICs and the Trannies. Don’t judge my writing it’s not that great. The oscillator light flashes when the knob is turned up or down. Not sure if the leds are supposed to be on but they are not.  I didn’t have red, I used blue.  The dry wet knob does work. You can hear it turn up and down but there isn’t any effect.


----------



## Gt6371




----------



## Gt6371

The pic isn’t working.


----------



## Gt6371

szukalski said:


> Are your ICs from a reputable source?


I was told to get them from cabintech. The first set was bad, the 33r was burning up.  I put a new 3207 in and it stopped getting hot and the voltages got better.  So idk.


----------



## Gt6371




----------



## Gt6371

I can hear that it is on, but the depth rate  and lag really don’t change when moving the knobs.


----------



## Gt6371

Robert said:


> How did you set the trimpot?
> 
> You adjust for maximum chorus effect without distortion.   If you don't hear a chorus effect you can't really determine that the trimpot is adjusted properly.
> 
> Turn Depth to Maximum.
> 
> Start with the trimpot at full CCW, then _slowly_ turn it up until you hear chorusing.   There may be a very narrow portion of rotation where you hear the effect.   Once you find the range where you hear chorusing gradually tweak until you get the maximum effect without distortion.
> 
> It can be very touchy and is easy to under/over shoot the sweet spot


----------



## Gt6371

Robert said:


> How did you set the trimpot?
> 
> You adjust for maximum chorus effect without distortion.   If you don't hear a chorus effect you can't really determine that the trimpot is adjusted properly.
> 
> Turn Depth to Maximum.
> 
> Start with the trimpot at full CCW, then _slowly_ turn it up until you hear chorusing.   There may be a very narrow portion of rotation where you hear the effect.   Once you find the range where you hear chorusing gradually tweak until you get the maximum effect without distortion.
> 
> It can be very touchy and is easy to under/over shoot the sweet spot.


What I’m saying is I set the depth to max and did what the instructions said.  Depth to max and turning the pot left to right doesn’t change anything. You can tell there is a very slight chorus  sound but it doesn’t get more or less turning the pot. Sorry if I’m not explaining myself correctly


----------



## Gt6371

It appears that pin 5 on the 3102 feeds into q4. I have no voltage at 5 but I have 8 bolts on pin 6 which doesn’t show it connects to anything.


----------

